# ¡¡¡VIVA EL REY!!! no se levanta antes la espada de Bolívar, que le den por por culo a los comunistas



## fredesvindo (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Luftwuaje (8 Ago 2022)

El que no se levanta ya el pobre es el buscador…


----------



## fredesvindo (8 Ago 2022)

La culpas de Pedro Sanchez que en vez de ir el, envía al Rey.

Y todo para irse se vacaciones.


----------



## el ruinas II (8 Ago 2022)

el rey sentado es igual de alto que la mayoria de panchitos


----------



## Jilti (8 Ago 2022)

Me parece correcto, pero se ha quedado corto, tenía que haberse sacado la chorra cuando pasaba por delante de él.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Gonzalor (8 Ago 2022)

Bolívar era un mierda, un ególatra totalitario.


----------



## KUTRONIO (8 Ago 2022)

Joe que todavía puedan quedar 16 meses a ver si a Antonio se le cruzan los calculos y cree que para finales de año puede ganar las elecciones y las convoca


----------



## fredesvindo (8 Ago 2022)

Antes era muy admirador del Rey, pero es que ahora soy mas que admirador.


----------



## Cuncas (8 Ago 2022)

Una de cal y cuarenta de arena. Si el sable fuera el del moro maricón berebere ya tendríamos a la concubina lamiéndolo.


----------



## fredesvindo (8 Ago 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Una de cal y cuarenta de arena. Si el sable fuera el del moro maricón berebere ya tendríamos a la concubina lamiéndolo.



Un dia memorable y grande del Rey.


----------



## Cipoton (8 Ago 2022)

dios que cutrez a ver si les ponen la 4 y 5 dosis a todos los pancho ya


----------



## fredesvindo (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## chortinator (8 Ago 2022)

Jilti dijo:


> Me parece correcto, pero se ha quedado corto, tenía que haberse sacado la chorra cuando pasaba por delante de él.



Y ponerse a mear


----------



## Manzanamiel (8 Ago 2022)

Magnífico nuestro Rey!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredesvindo (8 Ago 2022)

Como se abra quedado Pedro con la noticia?


----------



## 121 (8 Ago 2022)

Para eso ha quedado, para gestos simbólicos y para firmar TODO lo que perro Sánchez le pone delante para mantener la poltrona y pasársela a la hija 

Tenemos una monarquía cobarde y servil que actúa traicionando sus fundamentos para seguir existiendo. Pero amigo, en el pecado va la penitencia


----------



## alumnoburbuja (8 Ago 2022)

Si quisiera afinar podría no firmar los edictos para que dejemos de ayudar a los indigenas e incluso su expulsión y la de sus bandas asesinas


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (8 Ago 2022)

Aún queda algo de dignidad nacional en la Casa Real, y de memoria histórica española, de la verdadera.


----------



## fredesvindo (8 Ago 2022)

El Rey esta calentado el ambiente entre Pedro y sus socios.

La jugada por parte del rey ha sido maestra y creo que quiere quitar a Mr Guapo de presidente adelantando las elecciones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Ago 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1150161



Si los enemigos de España, terroristas y secesionistas creen que lo hizo mal...

entonces lo hizo bien ! 

viva el rey !


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Ago 2022)

Lo que estamos viendo en Ucrania es la pretensión de arrebatar un territorio al imperio ruso para someterlo al control del imperio angloamericano como ha pasado tantas veces en la historia reciente.

*La intervención británica en la emancipación hispanoaméricana es el conjunto de medidas de ayuda militar, políticas y diplomáticas que parten desde el Reino Unido y sus colonias, a favor de los insurgentes o revolucionarios, contra los dominios españoles en América.*


*Intervención británica en la independencia hispanoamericana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org

Ha sido el acto más valeroso que ha hecho Felipito desde que tomó posesión del cargo .


Me ha sorprendido y emocionado su capacidad de resistir la presión de todos los anormales que tenía a su alrededor, todos ellos " izquierdistas " sicarios de las grandes corporaciones supranacionales que buscan saquear esos países.

*Bolívar fue un traidor* que provocó la desintegración del mayor imperio que existió en la humanidad en beneficio del imperio angloamericano , por lo tanto sicario contratado para ese fin como todo el mundo debería saber. Lo mismo que los políticos españoles en la misma época , la mayoría a sueldo de los enemigos. Algo que se está repitiendo en la actualidad en el gobierno de España compuestos por secesionistas y enemigos de la patria.

*LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS DE IBEROAMÉRICA*, se convirtieron en un picadillo de territorios del tercer mundo enfrentados entre sí y que ya no eran amenaza para nadie sino para sí mismos. Nada hay más fácil que arengar a la población con estímulos ancestrales como si fuese la final de un campeonato de fútbol. La diferencia es que ( como sucede en Ucrania ) obligan a la carne de cañón a dar su vida y en el fútbol sólo se va a gritar.

Si los 1.400 millones de chinos se comportasen como los españoles abducidos , habría 700 países enemigos y unos 100 grupos terroristas como ETA.

*LA DESINTEGRACIÓN DE HISPANOAMÉRICA lo equivalente a las guerras del OPIO EN CHINA , o la desintegración del imperio OTOMANO .*

China sigue existiendo actualmente, por la mediación de un diplomático europeo que trabajaba para el gobierno Chino y que consiguió que no destruyesen el imperio a cambio de ingentes cantidades de plata que arruinó a los chinos hasta la actualidad .






*Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida*
Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista
www.lavozdegalicia.es
el artículo tiene un vídeo interesante :





*Qué pasó en el “Siglo de humillación” que sufrió China y que sigue marcando hoy sus relaciones con el mundo - BBC News Mundo*
El país asiático pasó de ser una potencia mundial a ser sometido por naciones extranjeras entre 1839 y 1949, una época clave para entender su actual pugna con Occidente.
www.bbc.com

*El 2 de febrero de 1825 la protección que Su Majestad Británica dio a los movimientos independentistas comienza a dar sus frutos.*


Ese día, tan sólo cuatro días después de ser designado, el representante de las Provincias Unidas del Río de la Plata firma con el Reino Unido de Gran Bretaña e Irlanda el llamado Tratado de Amistad, Comercio y Navegación.

*Dicho tratado, en su artículo 2º, contempla que los súbditos británicos podrán arribar con sus buques y cargas para ejercer el comercio a cualquier puerto, paraje o río argentino, con exclusión de cualquier otra bandera.

Un mes después, el mismo tratado es firmado por los representates del Perú. En abril hace lo propio Colombia. Y en noviembre, México.*


En el caso peruano, el tratado venía a confirmar *la famosa Autorización de "el Libertador" José de San Martín a los comerciantes británicos* para vender sus mercaderías importadas en el Perú, copiado (según ha demostrado Julio C. González) del Edicto del invasor Beresford en Buenos Aires en 1806.

San Martín se endeuda con Gran Bretaña por dos millones de libras esterlinas de la época y desde la fecha han seguido sometidos a la deuda externa porque es el verdadero colonialismo actual.


Por su parte, "el Libertador" Simón Bolívar propicia un congreso el 1 de Junio de 1826 en el que Gran Bretaña es incorporada como si fuese un estado americano y ofrecen protección militar ante cualquier reivindicación por parte de España a cambio de beneficios comerciales monopolísticos en todos los países.

En una carta enviada desde el campamento de Buijó al Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la República de Colombia de julio de 1829, _"_el Libertador_" _recomienda que _"_la América se ponga bajo la custodia o salvaguardia, mediación o influencia de uno o más Estados poderosos_"_, indicando específicamente a Inglaterra.


----------



## bit (8 Ago 2022)

No se levanta porque se ha quedado empanao pensando en sus cosas y se le ha olvidado.

Punto. Circulen.


----------



## Escombridos (8 Ago 2022)

No reírse de los monos, que cuando Europa, ya antes de Cristo, construian edificaciones como el coliseo ellos iban todavía con taparabos y vivían en chozas. El retraso en algo se tiene que notar, es la ley Darwiniana.

Viva el rey.


----------



## Madafaca (8 Ago 2022)

Para una cosa que hace bien....


----------



## Sr Julian (9 Ago 2022)

Antes no era monarquico ni anti monarquico. 
Desde su discurso del 3 de octubre de 2017, soy monarquico y sobretodo Felipista. 
Ahora, al notragar con la leyenda negra, soy mucho más fan suyo.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (9 Ago 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1150161







Jojojooj el subnormal como siempre comiendoselas dobladas y haciendo el ridículo, especialmente en el minuto 00:23


----------



## machote hispano (9 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Joe que todavía puedan quedar 16 meses a ver si a Antonio se le cruzan los calculos y cree que para finales de año puede ganar las elecciones y las convoca



Estamos en ello. 

Pero cada día que pasa, es una palada de tierra más, sobre el cadáver de pesoETA. 
Con suerte no consiguen resucitar esta vez.


----------



## Sr Julian (9 Ago 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1150161



Estos son los que pitan el himno Español y quitan las banderas Españolas de los edificios públicos e impiden que el Jefe de Estado visite Caspaluña.


----------



## Berrón (9 Ago 2022)

Karl Marx destruye el mito de Simón Bolívar


Alrededor de las mal llamadas "independencias" de las antiguas colonias españolas en América se ha tejido con el tiempo una serie de mitos sobre presuntos libertadores de pueblos, leyendas que no resisten el análisis histórico crítico y riguroso de los hechos. Terratenientes esclavistas, com...




elobrero.es


----------



## Lefri (9 Ago 2022)

Bien hecho por el Rey. Ya iba siendo hora.


----------



## qbit (9 Ago 2022)

El primer argumento que empecé a usar contra la invasión inmigroide es que si se independizaron de España, para qué coño vienen ahora aquí. Este no es su país ya. Que se queden en los suyos y disfruten de la mugre que han creado.


----------



## Lefri (9 Ago 2022)

*En realidad, el Rey solo ha hecho, (nada más y nada menos) que un **gesto de dignidad de España y de todos los españoles ante el guiño de Gustavo Petro a unos terroristas.

DIGNIDAD : CONCEPTO QUE LOS IZMIERDISTAS NI ENTIENDEN, NI LES INTERESA ENTENDER*


----------



## Lefri (9 Ago 2022)

Pd. Por curiosidad ¿Entenderàn los generales de los ejércitos españoles ese concepto de dignidad?

¿o será la Santa nómina?


----------



## Lefri (9 Ago 2022)

Hilo arriba!!!


----------



## Lefri (9 Ago 2022)

A ver si los generales tienen los mismos huevos que el rey


----------



## propileos (9 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Bolívar era un mierda, un ególatra totalitario.



Puede ser pero Bolivar era criollo. 
Quiero decir era descendiente de sangre de los españoles que llegaron alli, no tenia nada de indigena. 
Los chavistas andan por ahi con un retrato falso de Bolivar pero Bolivar era asi. 







Las guerras de independencia de America eran guerras entre los criollos (los españoles de alli ) y los españoles de aqui, los indigenas no tenian nada que ver en ese asunto, no se que pinta un indigena paseando la espada de Bolivar.


----------



## KUTRONIO (9 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Estamos en ello.
> 
> Pero cada día que pasa, es una palada de tierra más, sobre el cadáver de pesoETA.
> Con suerte no consiguen resucitar esta vez.



Eso espero yo tambien porque ahora está VOX


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Puede ser pero Bolivar era criollo.
> Quiero decir era descendiente de sangre de los españoles que llegaron alli, no tenia nada de indigena.
> Los chavistas andan por ahi con un retrato falso de Bolivar pero Bolivar era asi.
> 
> ...



Totalmente cierto, de hecho, los indígenas solo hicieron de carne de cañón, en ambos ejércitos, durante esas guerras.


----------



## Dr Zar (9 Ago 2022)

Le ha faltado bajarse los pantalones y ponerse a cagar,pero por lo demás correcto le aplaudo.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (9 Ago 2022)

No podía levantarse ante un símbolo de un hijo de puta que fue captado para traicionar y asesinar a los españoles.

Un mestizo indio, por cierto, al que engañaron como a un chino. Se debió sentir muy honrado de que nuestros enemigos le hicieran siervo masón.

Me cago en Simón Bolívar, en Simón Rodríguez, en Francisco de Miranda, en el hijo de puta José de San Martín y en todos esos hijos de perra siervos contra España de la Gran Bretaña. ¡Hasta en Cochran!


----------



## lagarduña (9 Ago 2022)

https://images.ecestaticos.com/LgeE5b2ZF-2j84wrzH2Pq6ZY6uY=/63x0:2094x1523/1200x900/filters:fill(white):format(jpg)/f.elconfidencial.com/original/467/28a/504/46728a5043bc1c88aaa7648f45a663b7.jpg

Lo siento, se levantó finalmente, pero vamos, si hubiera sido el pin de la agenda 2030 hubiera hecho palmas con las orejas.


----------



## socrates99 (9 Ago 2022)

Mientras tanto mira para otro lado con los problemas del país que regenta.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (9 Ago 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1150161



Sera mierda Rufian, se queja del rey que no se levanta y el hace lo mismo con la bandera de España.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Las reacciones de la podemitada y progres a la sentada del Rey me hacen sospechar que no tienen ni pajolera idea de quién fue Bolívar. Pero les suena a algo antiespañol, y eso les vale. 

El sectarismo y la burricie cuando retozan en un páramo cultural. Son incorregibles.


----------



## Padre_Karras (9 Ago 2022)

Igual tiene una fisura anal, no seáis tan mal pensados..


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Iñakiderenteria (9 Ago 2022)

No voy discutir la figura de Bolívar, pero las relaciones iberoamericanas están recompuestas desde principios del siglo XX y la figura de Bolívar y su figura y las de los otros libertadores (por muy masones mercenarios que fueran) rehabilitadas en nuestro país incluso ya en tiempos de Franco.

Por tanto no se trata de izquierdas y derechas (que es lo que los políticos y sus medios jalean, para mantener el chiringuito). Se trata de que un señor, el rey, cuya principal función es representativa y diplomática, y que vive a costa de ello, no ha sabido desempeñarla como debería haber hecho, y además en un contexto importante para el país como es la comunidad iberoamericana de naciones.

Que después los politicuchos traten de sacar tajada política pues es lo que he dicho antes:: les viene bien para mantener el chiringuito. Pero esto es una cuestión de diplomacia y por tanto de Estado. Un Estado que el preparao no es capaz de representar dignamente.


----------



## BGA (9 Ago 2022)

El Rey o está ahí motu propio. Le ha enviado el gobierno a sabiendas de este tipo de trampas en la "ilusión" de que la fidelidad hacia la casa real se vaya disolviendo, o bien por parecer un monigote en manos ajenas -las de los distintos gobiernos, en particular éste-, o bien porque le salga un señorío que los abducidos solo podrán interpretar como un rey en "contra de los estamentos democráticos". 

Hay dos tipos de perfil social, el que trata de medrar socavando los cimientos de las murallas y el que se va dejando hacer por confusión o complejo. El tiempo dirá si es más fuerte el oportunista o el paciente que todavía no da crédito a que en su país se esté gestando su propia destrucción.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Ago 2022)

121 dijo:


> Para eso ha quedado, para gestos simbólicos y para firmar TODO lo que perro Sánchez le pone delante para mantener la poltrona y pasársela a la hija
> 
> Tenemos una monarquía cobarde y servil que actúa traicionando sus fundamentos para seguir existiendo. Pero amigo, en el pecado va la penitencia



Llevas razón. Pero es que la Constitución obliga al rey a desempeñar ese papel.


----------



## lascanteras723 (9 Ago 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Mientras tanto mira para otro lado con los problemas del país que regenta.



El no tiene la culpa. Los que se presentan y sus propuestas son votados por la gente.


----------



## Falcatón (9 Ago 2022)

No se rinde respeto a un genocida inmoral:


----------



## Decipher (9 Ago 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Y ponerse a mear



Y luego el helicóptero


----------



## Falcatón (9 Ago 2022)

Es que sobran las opiniones, los hechos históricos son probados


----------



## fredesvindo (9 Ago 2022)

El rey fastidiando a Pedro, en septiembre vemos a su socios pidiendo explicaciones, ahora todos estarán disfrutando las vacaciones.


----------



## sepultada en guano (9 Ago 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> el rey sentado es igual de alto que la mayoria de panchitos



O sea, que eso de que se mejoró la raza... una mierda.


----------



## pandillero (9 Ago 2022)

lagarduña dijo:


> https://images.ecestaticos.com/LgeE5b2ZF-2j84wrzH2Pq6ZY6uY=/63x0:2094x1523/1200x900/filters:fill(white):format(jpg)/f.elconfidencial.com/original/467/28a/504/46728a5043bc1c88aaa7648f45a663b7.jpg
> 
> Lo siento, se levantó finalmente, pero vamos, si hubiera sido el pin de la agenda 2030 hubiera hecho palmas con las orejas.



Eso venía a decir yo, desgraciadamente el rey está al servicio de los mismos que estaba Bolívar, que por cierto al final de su vida se arrepintió de lo que había hecho, pero nunca reconoció que "emosido engañado".


----------



## pandillero (9 Ago 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Sera mierda Rufian, se queja del rey que no se levanta y el hace lo mismo con la bandera de España.



Rufián es uno de los que acabará mal. "Roma no paga traidores".


----------



## machote hispano (9 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> O sea, que eso de que se mejoró la raza... una mierda.



En la viña del Señor tiene que haber de todo. Otra cosa es que los que rodeaban al Rey eran en su mayoría rojeras deformes, envidiosos, etc. Lo que eligen los votantes (más o menos), como el viruelo cum fraude felón...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Madre mía lo del rey de España faltando el respeto a la espada de Bolívar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Estamos en contra de las armas pero el Rey ha sido un gran maleducado por no levantarse ante un arma. 

Lógica podemita.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (9 Ago 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151068



Qué ganas tengo de que te mueras, felón.


----------



## Urquiza (9 Ago 2022)

Para rizar el rizo, Carlos Marx despreciaba a Simón Bolívar, ese que hoy día parece ser idolatrado por la izquierda.


----------



## fredesvindo (9 Ago 2022)

Ya lo he dicho antes la culpa de que el rey se siente la tiene Pedro.

Él tenía que asistir junto al rey o el presi solo, pero como va de chuli quiere irse de vacaciones a costa de todos los españoles.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Ago 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Qué ganas tengo de que te mueras, felón.



Es tu estado natural: psicopatía


----------



## fredesvindo (10 Ago 2022)

A partir de septiembre empezarán todos los medios el debate de que prefieren los españoles monarquía o República.

Pero todos callaron los asesinatos de los republicanos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Ago 2022)

Traición es lamer cipote de Borbón


----------



## Dr Strangelove (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

El Rey hizo lo correcto, no levantarse ante lo que es un símbolo para guerrilleros, como Petro, pero no un símbolo nacional como lo es la bandera de Colombia.


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Ago 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151068



A este sujeto le hacen falta urgentemente unas clases de historia de España.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Una toma de posesión ridícula, de un presidente narcoterrorista y con cuatro individuos vestidos como el botones sacarino llevando un hierro ( probablemente falso) que representa a un genocidio. Y Podemas criticando al rey!!¡


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Ago 2022)

De la tuya no, desde luego, da asco en el mundo entero.


----------



## Orooo (10 Ago 2022)

Le falta el pin de la agenda


----------



## Luke I'm your father (10 Ago 2022)

Lo decís como si el tontín esté tuviese iniciativa o principios en lugar de ser un probe guiñol guionizado a quienes sus antepasados hubiesen mandado cortar la cabeza por traidor y vendido a los intereses anglos.

P. S. : No follacoronas.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Yo me parto de risa, el gobierno descarta pedir las disculpas que exige podemos, podemos está en el gobierno, luego podemos descarta pedir las disculpas que exige podemos


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (10 Ago 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151977



*BRVTAL *


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Si Podemos y los indepes catalanes son los que critican al rey.....¡¡Bien hecho majestad!!!


----------



## boreonáusico (10 Ago 2022)

Felpudo2030 si se levantó al final (no me extraña en lo absoluto), siguiendo los dogmas globalistas de la Agenda 2030. Y aquí la mayoría defendiendo al globalista de la corona.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Las cositas de Podemos. Mira que son t0ntos. Dicen que están en el Gobierno, pero Pedro Sánchez los está utilizando como a animales de granja.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Ago 2022)

Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

La espada no es un símbolo para Colombia,entre otras cosas porque Bolívar no era ni colombiano.

Las banderas oficiales,sí. La espadita es un puñalito del que el cateto analfabeto del presidente colombiano ha hecho uso para chinchar y hacer demagogia,que es la especialidad de los populistas.


----------



## machote hispano (10 Ago 2022)

boreonáusico dijo:


> Felpudo2030 si se levantó al final (no me extraña en lo absoluto), siguiendo los dogmas globalistas de la Agenda 2030. Y aquí la mayoría defendiendo al globalista de la corona.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151989



Se levantó para irse, notaba un fuerte olor a pescado podrido. A merluzo en concreto.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Me hacen gracia como se contradicen muchos,éstos que dicen que la espada es un simbolo para ese país,,sin embargo luego dicen que la bandera española es solo un trapo,,hay mucho rastrero,da vergüenza ajena oír a mucho tertuliano,comentarista como hacen eso y entran en contradiciones absurdas.


----------



## magufone (10 Ago 2022)

Y por que se iba a levantar... Mejor asi aguantando la risa... Si se levanta asi a cara descubierta igual acaba de despollarse...


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

La polémica chorra del verano de podemos


----------



## juster (11 Ago 2022)

VIVA FRANCO !!!


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (11 Ago 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Antes era muy admirador del Rey, pero es que ahora soy mas que admirador.




Yo hasta que no se quite el pin, tengo mis reticencias


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

¿Habeis visto alguna vez a algún podemito-comunista o indepe protestar cuando se le silba al himno de España o se quema una bandera de nuestro país? 

Pero que rápido se ofenden cuando el símbolo es de otro país. ¿Son ESCORIA?

Exacto, y forman parte del gobierno de España de SÁNCHEZ.


----------



## fredesvindo (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

Hoy la luz a 303 €/MWh, la sandía a 12 pavos y el aceite un 40% más caro que hace un año. 

Ya podéis seguir hablando de la espada de Bolívar.


----------



## Orooo (13 Ago 2022)

Es un puto espantapajaros. No hace nada, no sirve para nada, solo para firmar lo que le pone el viruelo y el chepas encima de la mesa y con la cabeza agachada, lo mismo hasta se la chupa.
Para una cosa que ha hecho bien pero lo ha hecho de rebote, por no hacer nada.


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

Cuando venga López Obrador a Madrid, le sacamos la espada de Hernán Cortés, y que Monedero se levante.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (13 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>



He visto el ¿documental? de tu firma. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Ago 2022)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> He visto el ¿documental? de tu firma. Muy recomendable.



el trozo de peli ? 

lo pille del canal nur para todos
del iru landucci


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cuando venga López Obrador a Madrid, le sacamos la espada de Hernán Cortés, y que Monedero se levante.



Pues al final parece ser que se levantó....

ganas de crear polemica pa ná....









El rey Felipe VI sí se levantó a la salida de la espada de Simón Bolívar


Podemos insiste en pedir explicaciones al rey Felipe VI, que finalmente se levantó a la salida de la espada de Simón Bolívar en el acto de investidura del nuevo presidente de Colombia.




www.ondacero.es


----------



## diogenes de sinope (13 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> el trozo de peli ?
> 
> lo pille del canal nur para todos
> del iru landucci



Sí, pero no debe de ser un trozo, debe de ser un corto, según esta reseña es entera ya que dura 28 minutos.









The News-Benders (película 1968) - Tráiler. resumen, reparto y dónde ver. Dirigida por Rudolph Cartier | La Vanguardia


The News-Benders es una película dirigida por Rudolph Cartier. Estrenada el 10/01/1968, protagonizada por Donald Pleasence, Nigel Davenport, Sarah Brackett. Descubre dónde ver esta película, tráiler, vídeos, resumen o sinopsis y mucho más, en La Vanguardia




www.lavanguardia.com





No aparece en la base de datos de Filmaffinity, extrañamente.

Sí aparece en IMD. Según ese portal es parte de la serie "Thirty-minute theatre". 









"Thirty-Minute Theatre" The News-Benders (TV Episode 1968) - IMDb


The News-Benders: Directed by Rudolph Cartier. With Donald Pleasence, Nigel Davenport, Sarah Brackett. The News-Benders.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Furymundo (13 Ago 2022)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Sí, pero no debe de ser un trozo, debe de ser un corto, según esta reseña es entera ya que dura 28 minutos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es un corto
yo tambien busque la peli


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Ago 2022)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> Pues al final parece ser que se levantó....
> 
> ganas de crear polemica pa ná....
> 
> ...



Esto si me cuadra. Lo de tener cojones u opinión no va con Felipe.


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Ago 2022)

​


----------

